# SDS



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The good folks of Iowa are having it really tough this year....and maybe others as well.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/sudden_death_syndrome_and_heavy_spring_rains_another_bad_year/


----------

